# Rental costs?



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
I am about to sign for a rental property. The agent requires one month deposit, two months rental which is the last two months of contract, then pay as normal.per month from the day of moving in. 

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Agents/landlords have a bit of freedom to make up the conditions of a legally binding contract - ie if both parties agree and sign then the conditions stand. Yours sounds a bit like 3 months deposit but it does give the agent/landlord a bit of security that you wont "forget" to pay at the end of a month as you have already paid for the final two months. Make sure the legal bit has it all tied up properly.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

> Is this normal?


It is normal and I suspect if you owned the property and were renting it to someone you didn't know then you would want the same conditions.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

malimber said:


> Hi
> Is this normal?


Eviction is a long process, so landlords want money up front in case the tenant stops paying.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

As of Saturday 01 June the new rental laws came into effect for England. Wales will follow suit within a few months.

The Holding Deposit cannot be more than 1 weeks rental fees and must be returned within 14 days. The Rental Deposit cannot be more than 5 weeks for a home of which the yearly rental is £50k or less.

The astronomical costs of credit vetting and other silly fees have also been done away with. We signed our rental contract on 4 June this week and only paid the 5 week deposit. The other fees in the contract were crossed out.
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/security-deposit-cap-reduced-to-save-renters-hundreds-of-pounds


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

MrBife said:


> It is normal and I suspect if you owned the property and were renting it to someone you didn't know then you would want the same conditions.


I paid one months rent in advance plus two months deposit too


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Disregard my post above as it in on the wrong forum.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone. All paid up 😁


----------

